# FastCap PMS12 Pro Carpenter Metric/Standard Measuring Tape



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a couple of the FastCap tape measures and love them as the printing is easy to read.

I also have a flat back one which is very good at making accurate measurements. Mine is just inch with no metric.


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

I have probably a half dozen of these 12' standard/metric tape measures sitting around, definitely my favorite.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

theses are good tapes , got the one you can write on the tape itself , handy tape s and well made


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's the only tape I look for in my shop.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

You must have gotten the updated version. Mine (about 4 years old) doesn't have the red marks on the standard. Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

MrFid, are you referring to the red marks in the bottom right in the image of the back? If yes, this is the pencil sharpener and should be yellow. The light hitting it must have produced a color shift.

To all:
I have about 20 tapes from various MFG but I do like the FastCap the best and will be replacing several of my current tapes with FastCap tapes. Some of my existing tapes are seldom used, especially the longer tapes. By longer I mean the 16+ feet. With my woodworking I seldom measure anything over 12 feet.


----------



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

I love this tape almost as much as my 12' Stanley! (It was my dad's… So it has supernatural value to me


----------



## Hwkifn5 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just saw these last night at the local Menards… was quite intrigued and impressed. Haven't bought one as they didn't have the full selection on hand but the next time I need to purchase one-It'll be one of these.


----------

